# Good places to ride in Tennessee & Alabama??



## Rockymtn (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey just wondering if there was some good places to camp and ride in Tennessee and Alabama, I live in southern middle TN and we have been to several, we have been to Buffalo ( will not be returning) Circle E, Many Cedars & The bolo club, I liked the bolo club the best overall, I liked how nice there stalls and there campsite was especially the bath houses, great people and really fun riding! We wanna go to new places like East Fork and Big South fork and Seven Springs in Al... but it all depends on the stalls and campsite, im picky about my stalls...lol id honestly rather put them into a little lot and let them stretch there legs that's why I liked bolo they had two big round pens we could put them in for however long we wanted...any recommendations would be awesome!


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

Have you been to Catoosa Ridge in Cumberland County?
Catoosa Ridge Stables


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Definitely must got to East Fork. My favorite place to go.

There is a cool website, HorseTrailDirectory. It has a map feature also. Been to KCRanchHorseCamp and FayeWhittmoreFarms. I wasn't really impressed with either. RockBridgeCanyon Horse park is new and looked nice.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Oak Mountain down in Birmingham has an equestrian camp ground that has big open pen/stall type enclosures as well as round pens and such for camp ground use. It is fairly new and isn't on the website yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Can your horses camp on a high line or portable corral? 

If so, I can pm you a whole list. I live in north central AL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockymtn (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks yall!!! I will definitely check them out!!


----------



## Rockymtn (Jan 15, 2016)

Mrskd14 I have never camped with a high line but the portable corral seems to be a good idea! & I don't mind them being in a stall just as long as there decent, I've been to a couple of places where I would almost just wanna leave well I actually did leave lol stalls that weren't clean and still had manure in them and no bedding, I worry about them more than I do myself, after we lost one of our horses at Buffalo river (which I will never go back, horrible staff and everything is ran down) it really opened my eyes on things and now since then I'm so ocd about everything, I care about them more than I do myself..


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Buffalo River is a popular ride with a few people I know around here. I've never been there.

I don't want to open old wounds, but now I'm thinking I'll take it off the bucket list.

What makes it so dangerous to horses?


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Rockymtn said:


> Mrskd14 I have never camped with a high line but the portable corral seems to be a good idea! & I don't mind them being in a stall just as long as there decent, I've been to a couple of places where I would almost just wanna leave well I actually did leave lol stalls that weren't clean and still had manure in them and no bedding, I worry about them more than I do myself, after we lost one of our horses at Buffalo river (which I will never go back, horrible staff and everything is ran down) it really opened my eyes on things and now since then I'm so ocd about everything, I care about them more than I do myself..



The sipsey wilderness has a lot of horse trails as does Talledega. I'm not sure about going the northern most parts of the state but Tannehill also has access to forever wild lands twice a month and it's only open to horses so no bikes to deal with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowgirl8285 (May 31, 2016)

I know I'm a little late on this one but what the heck. I'll add my two cents. 

If you would consider south Central kentucky, the is a very nice horsemans camp located right at Mammoth Cave National Park. Double J Stables and Horsemans Camp is an excellent place to camp. The owners are very friendly and accommodating. The campground is situated right at the trailhead leading into the park. There are 85 miles of trails. 

The camp sites feature electric and water hook ups. There are stalls, pastures, and panel pens available. They are very meticulous about their stalls so I think you would find them more than adequate. 

Before I go on too long, you can simply Google the name and check out their website or check out their Facebook page. Very nice place and plenty of excellent reviews.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I will put my 2 cents in also... I go to Big South Fork we don't camp (don't have that type trailer, plus enjoy a real bed) East Fork is great and everyone needs to go there sometime but the west side of Big South Fork has wonderful trails. several campgrounds on that side also. But I wanted to ask where and what is Bolo???
Gunslinger.... I went to Buffalo River with a friend. The stalls were great, the campgrounds were fine, the food was fine (organized ride) but I hated the trails.. You and I have ridden together... It was mountainous like Cohutta but not as pretty. Oh don't get me wrong there were a few "spots" that were pretty but the folks who own Buffalo River don't own all the land and it has had timber cut.. There is no way you can just go there and get a map and take off the maps would change from year to year..... you would be sooooo LOST!!! We had to use a trailboss and I was overall disappointed. Loved everything except the trails.


----------

